# Looking for a breeder near Princeton, NJ



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,

Someone I work with is looking for a breeder near the Princeton, NJ area. Anyone know of a breeder somewhere near that area??


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Send an email through www.gnyhc.org. The greater NY Havanese club.


----------

